# Lifespan of a mini poodle?



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

My previous mini passed away at almost 14 1/2 years. She died of congestive heart failure. I chose to end her life before it became painful. 

She was not health tested and was inbred. I got her when she was almost four years old. She had only had minimal visits with the vet and no preventive measures such as shots, spaying, or heart worm pills. 

Needless to say, she had some quirks. She ran on three legs sometimes. She shook a lot . She had no idea what toys or bones were for. She wouldn't play with other dogs. It was heartbreaking. 

Saying all that, she blessed me with 10 wonderful years. We made a lifetime of memories in a decade. Of course I wish she was still here...she would have hated OREO though. 

My husband grew up with a mini poodle of his grandmother's that lived to be 22. I'm not sure how the quality of life was at that age though. 

No matter how long they live, it is never long enough.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

We had a Mini growing up, our first poodle in fact, and we adopted him when he was around 8-10 months old. He spent the next 20 years with us, and lived a great life. While 20+ years might not be the norm, it is not unheard of in the minis and toys for poodles. 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

That makes me feel better, i read that the average is 15yrs for a mini poodle. I hope thats true, its so hard to loose them. I wonder why i'm being warned away so much? They aren't any less healthy of a breed than another are they?


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

We lost our mini at the age of 22, due to renal failure. We adopted him - a rescue - at age 10. And had lots of good years with him.

Diana


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Our mini poodle lived to 21 and was blind from the age of 6 from PRA. She was otherwise such a healthy dog!

My next door neighbor had 2, Missy lived to 15 and Gigi is now almost 15 and still alive.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I never had Minis but toys and teacups, and they lived form 16 to 19 years, and at 19 I felt it was time


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

All of my minis have lived to 16 1/2, and my family has had minis make it to 18.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

princesspenny said:


> That makes me feel better, i read that the average is 15yrs for a mini poodle. I hope thats true, its so hard to loose them. I wonder why i'm being warned away so much? They aren't any less healthy of a breed than another are they?


Who is warning you away from minis?


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I will officially warn you away from anyone who warns you away from a mini. Their long live span is one of their selling points. Toy's live a bit longer according to the all wise internet.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

oh wow thank you everyone, im picking up my new poodle puppy in just a few weeks and i was starting to second guess the health of the breed. I've just had people tell me that they tend to get sick in their old age and not be very healthy in general and i was wondering if that was true or not. My aunt had a mini poodle and she was warning me away, i guess hers wasnt very healthy or nice? But she did say it was a rescue she found on the road and was mistreated so that may have been the only reason. If i'm getting my puppy from a breeder with clear PRA lines other than testing hips and patellas with ofa I should be good right?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, any dog breed from a reputable breeder who breeds for the health of their dogs, as well as temperament will be healthier than one which is not. I have had poodles (toys and minis) for 30 years -- 1 toy and 2 minis, including my current poodle, Sunny. All with long lives....my grandmother had poodles that lived to 20, 21, etc., too. Don't worry about naysayers.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My Toys, Lumi and Amala, are scheduled to live 25 years each, adjusted for inflation every year, so probably 30-35. I've told them what I expect from them and I'm sure they'll obey. :aetsch:

Seriously, though, Toys and Minis are known for their long life spans. Definitely part of the reason I chose my little ones! You have to consider the source of any of your information. Having worked with dogs (and so their people) for many years, I've learned that one bad or good experience with a dog will lead people to broadcast their "expert" opinion on the breed! Even people who knew a dog for 10 years will fail to realize that it was just *one* dog and not a scientific study. You've done your homework, don't let a few second-hand experiences cause you to question your own sound judgement. : )

And congrats on finding your puppy! : D


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

OMG I just joined this forum like 2 days ago but I already love you guys...thank you for giving me the reassurance that I need...nothing like being worried about making the wrong decisions. Especially when it involves dedicating myself to 18 years of a precious life...getting a puppy is like having a kid!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Although I have never had a mini, it seems to me that when they talk about small dogs having the longest lifespans, it is the mini size that they are referring to. I think that once a dog gets to be under 8 pounds or so, when they do have an issue, it is more difficult to treat, and that fact would contribute to a somewhat shorter lifespan. I currently have my longest lived Toy at 13 years, 3 months, and she is not in good shape. Though her only six months younger sister is in incredible shape, and I think will have an unusually long lifespan. Anyhow, I think that you will do well with an Mini in that regard.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

princesspenny said:


> OMG I just joined this forum like 2 days ago but I already love you guys...thank you for giving me the reassurance that I need...nothing like being worried about making the wrong decisions. Especially when it involves dedicating myself to 18 years of a precious life...getting a puppy is like having a kid!


You are in good company. We all take turns being the worry wort and the reassures. And there is NOTHING to small or silly to bring to the table here. Every now and then, someone will answer in a grumpy or negative way. Don't let that run you off. 98% of us are here for good information, fun, and emotional support (not to mention to brag about our babies.) And pictures of poodles... Lots of pictures of poodles!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

People like to hear themselves talk even if they know nothing about the topic!! LOL LOL Are these people talking about the poodles THEY have had?? NO?? Then take it with a grain of salt.

I would like to know what living thing DOESN'T have health issues when it gets old??

Many years ago a vet told my family (we had 1 minis and 2 toys over the years), most dogs die of 1 of 3 things: cancer, renal (kidney) failure, or they get hit by a car. 

Our first mpoo was rescued at 2 years old. He went blind with cataracts by age 5 or so, we put him down when he was about 14 - he had cancer.

Our second got out of the house one night and hit the car and died instantly. He was about 10.

Our third was most likely from a puppy mill, she died from kidney failure.

All of these dogs were before 1990, and I'm sure vet care has improved a bit since then Of course it wouldn't have helped the 2nd, but it might have helped the others.

Don't forget the pictures!! We LOVE poodle pictures


----------

